# My friend had a nightmare about me



## SimsFan (Feb 17, 2015)

So this is kind of a strange situation. My friend and I are hanging out this thursday and we are both looking forward to it.

But, he tells me this morning that he had a nightmare about me ditching him when we hang out. Obviously I would never do that, and I feel really bad that he even dreamt that. In Phycology class we learned that your dreams are related to your conscious thoughts and worries. Meaning that every dream you have is somehow related to the thoughts you have when you're awake. So does this mean my friend doesn't trust me, or thinks I don't like him? This whole thing is just crazy, because it's not like he even has control over what dreams he has, so could it just be some freak thing?


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it... at all. Seriously. Dreams are dreams. If he still wants to hang out, then hang out, and don't abandon him 
Just because I have a bad dream about someone, I don't stop liking them!
If he really does feel that way, whether or not he is even aware that he feels that way, it's just a dream. People worry about stupid things all the time, all that matters is that they don't come true.


----------

